# Cpupower, пытаюсь решить проблему с нестабильными частотами

## SPRATAY

Привет всем, пытаюшь решить проблему с частотами процессора что было в простое 2ghz а при запуске тяжелой программы ровно 3ghz,а не этот дурдом:

cpu MHz		: 2338.207

cpu MHz		: 2026.829

cpu MHz		: 2697.071

cpu MHz		: 2689.092

Пробую установить cpupower все настройки в ядре включил и модули к ним, но он работать не хочет:

cpupower frequency-info

analyzing CPU 0:

  no or unknown cpufreq driver is active on this CPU

  CPUs which run at the same hardware frequency: Not Available

  CPUs which need to have their frequency coordinated by software: Not Available

  maximum transition latency:  Cannot determine or is not supported.

Not Available

  available cpufreq governors: Not Available

  Unable to determine current policy

  current CPU frequency: Unable to call hardware

  current CPU frequency:  Unable to call to kernel

  boost state support:

    Supported: no

    Active: no

Вот конфигурация:

CPU: Intel Xeon E5450 @ 4x 2.129GHz

Kernel: x86_64 Linux 4.14.83-gentoo

----------

## TigerJr

если модулями включал, может модуле не подгрузились? да и какой governor у тебя в ядре стоит дефолтом?

----------

## SPRATAY

 *TigerJr wrote:*   

> если модулями включал, может модуле не подгрузились? да и какой governor у тебя в ядре стоит дефолтом?

 

Включен в само ядро а не как модуль, выставил сейчас в ядре performance а частоты все равно пляшут, возможно дело в самом ядре, т.к. когда я сидел на дебиане на ядре 4.13 такой проблемы не встречал потом обновлялся на 4.14 такой проблемы тоже небыло, а вот 4.15 частоты начали плясать, возможно проблема в какой то функции только не знаю как ее вычеслить.

----------

## TigerJr

Могу рекомендовать

1. откатиться или перейти на более стабильную версию ядра(4.15 экспериментальное) на текущий месяц 4.20.3 из новых

2. попробовать отключить hyperthreading в биосе 

Вообще более чем вероятно ядро неподружилось с биосом поэтому такая фигня 

boost state support: 

Supported: no 

Active: no

----------

